# Bent over row lower back pain!!



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Done my first back session in a while today. Everything was fine, even though i can still feel a twinge of my small injury (broke bottom rib, but the pain was excrutiating on the lowest point of my right shoulder blade and felt like it went all the way trhough to the front of my chest, like what id imagine a bullets trajectory to be).

However, chest,arms etc fine, done my back and really found it painful on my lower back (prob weak there) when doing BENT OVER ROW on the machine, where your off the ground on metal plates. I even asked the owner of gym to show me correct form and when i tried it on my own it was so painful, and only had 40kg on the plates. Anyone else suffered from this?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

i can tell you i have suffered extreme back pain from the bent over row mate and i was only lifting 25kg, it took 3 weeks to recover and now im back in the gym and really scared to tackle that Bent over Row as its such a Good exercise.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Rib injuries can take upto 18 months to heal, sorry pal. if its painful stop it.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

glad its not just me then. Im gonna try some weighted back extensions to perhaps strengthen my lower back, like you said Graham, bent over row is a great exercise! ive been told to do this at then end of my workout as its a good 'bulking' exercise, but to me that would mean do it irst when fresh as you can lift more, except in my case haha. I am just gonna take it easy on that exercise and perhaps overload on seated row


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

bent over row hurts my lower back too mate, you could try single's with dumbels? use a bench to put one knee and one elbow on. Ive tried locking my back straight, having a slight bend ect.

you could try using the bar, only lying on a bench on your front at a slight incline?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah im pritty gutted mate im quite scared to perform it again but gana just go for it monday morning and see how things go, what routine you following at the moment ?

My gym isnt really that good more of a fancy gym rather than hardcore bodybuilding gym


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

ye youve got to mate, perhaps just do light weights high reps to get use to the movement first.

Well i work in one of these clean fancy crap gyms, our members are posh and older, so when your trying to have ahard workout it dont happen. so i joined a local gym, all heavy weights, never cleaned, and its full of old bouncers, MMA classes etc, and i think it gives you more motivation to train, i never enjoyed training so much.

Well at the mo im trying to bulk, only 11st 10, its been a long road from 9st 7lbs last June, my goal is 12st 7lbs ideally, so my training is, for me anyway, mainly heavy, im follwing the muscle and fitness programmes on youtube at the mo:

http://www.youtube.com/user/alenac2000#p/a

My week consists of:

monday - Chest and bag work

Tuesday - arms

Wednesday - Football

Thursday - shoulders and bag work

Friday - back and legs

Saturday - Cardio and light sparring

Sunday - rest

(bag work and sparring are if i have enough time)

how about you, what are your goals and training?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

when i had lower back issues specially legs day squatting, i used to start workout with 4 sets of light good mornings to get my lower back runnin before i start.

don't bent so much keep your back arched and pull your shoulders back, and try not to cheat.

don't go heavy anyway in first couple of weeks comin back.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

keep your back arched? aren't you suppose to have the same sort of back posture as you do when you squat? looking forward, neutral spine as opposed to arched? so many people have different techniques. Defo agree with that though thanks for the tip about good mornings first mate, ill give that a bash next time. only ever do back with legs once a week after footy so im not sore for the game udirng the week

sorry for not being clear aswell, im referring to T-bar rows on a machine where your off the floor


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

rob249 said:


> keep your back arched? aren't you suppose to have the same sort of back posture as you do when you squat? looking forward, neutral spine as opposed to arched? so many people have different techniques. Defo agree with that though thanks for the tip about good mornings first mate, ill give that a bash next time. only ever do back with legs once a week after footy so im not sore for the game udirng the week
> 
> sorry for not being clear aswell, im referring to T-bar rows on a machine where your off the floor


not that arched, i mean just keep your back tight not loose.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/bent-over-barbell-row

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/bent-over-two-arm-long-bar-row


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

cheers now i got ya. Those pics help, i felt i had that posture, but might actually try the bent over row with the barbell as t-row instead of the machine see it it helps, but defo gonna do goodmornings first. thanks


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Seems like you've got yourself a nice routine on the go, good going on the weight increase welldone with that.

well currently the past 6 weeks ive been doing Certain bodyparts on the certain days IE

Chest, tris

Back bis

ETC

but ive been reading alot and educating myself within this forum and seeing how im at the young age of 18 and still a teenager, apparently ill benifit more from full body work outs so ive had the routine suggest by a fella named Con,

Several warm ups on each exercise.

Day 1

Bench press

Clean and press

Dips

Day 2

Squat

Leg curl

Standing calve raise

Day 3

Deadlift

chin up

barbell curl

3 sets of 4 - 8 sets lifting heavey,

ive been looking into routines for around 2 weeks now and i think im overlooking myself to be honest fussing over the whole matter too much so im going to give this a try and see how things go after around 8 weeks eating right and stuff.

Currently 180lbs / 82kg / 13 stone, 5ft 9.

Goals - i have short term goals so it keeps me motivated, im hoping when my bulking diet begins after 6 months i can achieve around 90kg, may seem abit high but hopfully ill suffer from noob gains ha 

im going to begin a bulking diet after crimbo as we all know how difficult it is during this periode to stick to a diet haha  ,


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

cheers. to be honest, the weight gain came better from a week all inclusive holiday to benidorm, ate soooooo much, came back think stomach had stretched so now eat alot more

that sounds good too mate, and also quite short so you wont get bored. ye keep setting short term goals no matter how irrelevant they may seem, they will help you.

yep, you wont have a diet at xmas, so bulking it is!!!! all round!!!


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Getting annoyed with my fancy gym but couldnt resist the 28 pound a month for all access all areas,

Clean and press .. will have to a be done with dumbbells

Dips .. im guessing changed to tricep extensions as my gym doesnt have a dip bar

Leg curl .. will have to be seated leg curls

Should all be good just abit ****ed that there was a nice small print of minimum 6 month contract, guess when thats ran out im gana have to get myself looking for a new gym built for more what im after.


----------

